# Strange Lighting Setup



## smoke665 (Oct 2, 2016)

I was at a wedding reception last night, in a large high ceilings hall. When they were ready to cut the cake, the photographer brought out a stand that looked to be 12' tall, with a speedlight mounted on top angled down, with no modifiers. She also had a speedlight mounted on camera shoe, with no modifiers. 

Obviously haven't seen the pictures so I can't determine the results of this type of setup. Curious if others have used this type of lighting setup.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 2, 2016)

Forgot to mention the tall stand was to the side and at a 90 degree angle to the camera


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 2, 2016)

what's strange, the stand or the bare flash?

Sounds like an awesome setup for event work, mobile and tall for a good OCF. No doubt activated by the on camera flash. I have a friend who shoots crowded events in the same manner, does very well.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 2, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> what's strange, the stand or the bare flas



I figured the setup was because of the large room and high ceilings. Would the bare flash be for the same reason.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 2, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > what's strange, the stand or the bare flas
> ...



I shoot bare flash on location as well, mostly for convenience but as a fill light it's just fine. If the shooter is dragging the shutter she could be getting some amazing results.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2016)

Probably shooting bare tube for two reasons: (1) to get the most bang for the buck from every pop; and (2) for [equipment] safety.  Even a small-ish modifier can make a speedlight unbalanced and as soon as drunken Uncle Joe stumbles into it...


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Probably shooting bare tube for two reasons: (1) to get the most bang for the buck from every pop; and (2) for [equipment] safety.  Even a small-ish modifier can make a speedlight unbalanced and as soon as drunken Uncle Joe stumbles into it...



I guess what threw me was how tall the stand was, at least 12'. Just looked strange something that tall with only a little speed light on top. Anxious to see how they turned out.


----------

